# Are hogs everywhere in GA?



## munchie3409 (Mar 2, 2021)

Since I am looking to move to GA in say 16 months, I'm starting to do my research.  My primary hunting would involve hunting pigs, so my question is...are pigs concentrated in certain areas in GA, or can pigs be found throughout the state?

I want to buy land where I can actually hunt the pigs on the property that I buy, so I need to narrow down my search as to where we'd want to live in GA.  Can you guys give me some counties to research.  Are people hunting the pigs from public land and hunting clubs, or do you guys hunt on your own property?


----------



## DAVE (Mar 2, 2021)

You can't count on pigs staying in any one area for long especially when you start killing them. I know everybody is different but I can't imagine you not getting pretty bored killing live stock in short order. Unfortunately you can find places to hunt pigs pretty close to any place in Ga. If you are thinking about selling pig hunts, Some commercial outfits raise the pigs in pens and turn them out for killing when they have a client.


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 2, 2021)

Hogs are not like deer. They will move if enough pressure is put on them. In the mountains they will move into a hollow. Eat all the food and move on to the next one.

Unless you buy a really big piece of property. You will not be able to count on hogs being there all the time.


----------



## Gator89 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hogs can be everywhere and nowhere at the same time.

You see their sign, but you rarely see them in a quantity that matches the sign they leave.

Every now and then one, or a sounder of them, will make a mistake.


----------



## Railroader (Mar 2, 2021)

The short answer is yes, there are hogs all over Georgia.

The longer answer is, most guys I know that actively hunt and kill them do it on large tracts and WMAs, or as targets of opportunity on farm properties.

We do A LOT of riding and walking, and can just about ALWAYS find where they were yesterday..lol. 

 Sometimes you can drive right up and run em off the road, then get out and put a stalk on and score.

When you find them in an area, you can bait it and keep em around long enough to kill a couple, but they will skedaddle.

Till they make their rounds and come back a day, a week, or a month later.

Pigs are a "make hay while the sun shines" kinda deal. 

You gotta get em when you can, and the only folks that have them all the time are raising them to make money off  "Canned Hunt" customers...


----------



## munchie3409 (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm not planning on doing a guided hunt...the pig hunting would be for me.  I'm not planning on buying a lot of land...based on the prices I've seen.  I would be looking at 20-60 acres.

Just from reading some of the posts in this forum, it seemed like guys belong to hunt clubs.  I suppose those hunt clubs provide more access, but I don't know if I want to hunt with other people.  I know that hunting on Ft Stewart was on my radar a few years ago.

I was trying to research now before I become serious about moving to GA.  I like that cost of living is much less than where I'm at currently in PA.  I live in one of the highest property tax counties in PA and I feel that PA hunting sucks as some of our laws are goofy.


----------



## Son (Mar 2, 2021)

Everywhere in the state? Think we might have em all. SW Ga has it share of feral hogs, many mixed with Russian. Even see a few that appear to be mixed with fat bellied pigs. Key in on the swampy areas of the state, hogs love water, mud and thick cover.


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Mar 2, 2021)

If you're wanting hogs, buy land along any major river corridor south of Atlanta.


----------



## munchie3409 (Mar 2, 2021)

Is there any additional city taxes near Atlanta?  I know here in PA...our state sales tax is 6%, but if you live in Pittsburgh or Philadelphia, there is an additional 2% city tax.

The swampy areas was something I thought would attract them...I suppose it would also attract gators and venomous snakes as well.


----------



## Railroader (Mar 2, 2021)

munchie3409 said:


> Is there any additional city taxes near Atlanta?  I know here in PA...our state sales tax is 6%, but if you live in Pittsburgh or Philadelphia, there is an additional 2% city tax.
> 
> The swampy areas was something I thought would attract them...I suppose it would also attract gators and venomous snakes as well.




You are better off in PA, than anywhere NEAR Atlanta...

And yes, there will be snakes and gators...Consider that a good thing. 

If you wanna have pigs on a 60 acre parcel, it better back right up to a large timber tract, a WMA, a river, or the Okefenokee Swamp...


----------



## munchie3409 (Mar 2, 2021)

I don't want to live near a large city like Atlanta.  I'm trying to move away from large populations.

Having land that borders State/National land would be nice, but I know a lot of people that want the same thing, so that probably won't happen.


----------



## sportsman94 (Mar 2, 2021)

Check out the ocmulgee river. Lots of pigs around there in central georgia


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 2, 2021)

Son said:


> Key in on the swampy areas of the state, hogs love water, mud and thick cover.


Yes they do love the swampy and muddy areas.  But danged if they don't like the mountains up here too! And they certainly have the thick cover in the laurel thickets.


----------



## Son (Mar 2, 2021)

When it warms up in SW Ga, the gators get on the move. Never know where one will show up. The usually walk at night searching for other water sources. For food, or to get away from a bigger bull gator. I walked up on this one. It was traveling from a big sink going west to a pond on our property. Gators don't seem to be hurting the hog populations though


----------



## Railroader (Mar 2, 2021)

Yep, this one was a couple miles from where he should have been...

You just never know what you might walk up on...Bleeve he was hog hunting too!


----------



## across the river (Mar 2, 2021)

You aren’t going to find a place of 20 - 60 acres where you can pig hunt all the time, and if you do, it isn't going to be land you will want to live on.


----------



## Peytonemma (Mar 2, 2021)

munchie3409 said:


> Since I am looking to move to GA in say 16 months, I'm starting to do my research.  My primary hunting would involve hunting pigs, so my question is...are pigs concentrated in certain areas in GA, or can pigs be found throughout the state?
> 
> I want to buy land where I can actually hunt the pigs on the property that I buy, so I need to narrow down my search as to where we'd want to live in GA.  Can you guys give me some counties to research.  Are people hunting the pigs from public land and hunting clubs, or do you guys hunt on your own property?



No the population estimates are extremely inflated by dnr to promote their insurance agenda. There are some areas that are densely populated but for the most part I would say that 70 percent of Georgia has nomadic populations and their numbers aren’t what they claim to be.


----------



## MattLemmon (Mar 2, 2021)

You’re going to be hard pressed to find a 60 acre tract that you can consistently hunt hogs on. Their travel area is so large you’re only going to see them sporadically once you start shooting. Move to GA by a good 60 acre deer tract and hunt hogs on a WMA.


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 2, 2021)

Son said:


> When it warms up in SW Ga, the gators get on the move. Never know where one will show up. The usually walk at night searching for other water sources. For food, or to get away from a bigger bull gator. I walked up on this one. It was traveling from a big sink going west to a pond on our property. Gators don't seem to be hurting the hog populations though


We don't have gators here in the mountains.  Pigs are pretty smart.  Do they learn to stay away from the gators? I'm sure they still catch some of them?  Must not be too big of a threat to them cause from what I hear there are still a lot of hogs down there.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 2, 2021)

Peytonemma said:


> No the population estimates are extremely inflated by dnr to promote their insurance agenda. There are some areas that are densely populated but for the most part I would say that 70 percent of Georgia has nomadic populations and their numbers aren’t what they claim to be.



I'm curious about these hog population estimates, I've never seen DNR publish a population estimate on pigs.  What do pigs have to do with insurance, you almost never see one hit on the road?


----------



## Son (Mar 2, 2021)

Actually saw an 8 footer attempt to get some pigs that were in the edge of a pond. The sow dove in on the gator. Gator went under and didn't come back while I was there. But I bet gators do get a few, along with coons, possums, snakes etc.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 2, 2021)

munchie3409 said:


> Since I am looking to move to GA in say 16 months, I'm starting to do my research.  My primary hunting would involve hunting pigs, so my question is...are pigs concentrated in certain areas in GA, or can pigs be found throughout the state?
> 
> I want to buy land where I can actually hunt the pigs on the property that I buy, so I need to narrow down my search as to where we'd want to live in GA.  Can you guys give me some counties to research.  Are people hunting the pigs from public land and hunting clubs, or do you guys hunt on your own property?



If you are in the floodplain of any river or major creek in south GA you have a pretty good chance that there are pigs around.  You will not find consistent hunting for them on 20 to 60 acres though.  I would find land that's good for deer in that acreage range in an area that might have hogs and then plan on hunting hogs on a lease or public land.


----------



## ucfireman (Mar 2, 2021)

munchie3409 said:


> I don't want to live near a large city like Atlanta.  I'm trying to move away from large populations.
> 
> Having land that borders State/National land would be nice, but I know a lot of people that want the same thing, so that probably won't happen.



Good luck, So many folks moving to Ga and the SE the areas that were sparsely populated are not now and getting more populated every day.

As for taxes. States sales tax is 4% I believe. All counties have their own and most cities do too. You can count on 7%  or more in all counties but Gwinnett (for now).
Food is taxed at 2.5% I believe. 
Property taxes are different story. They are from 22 millage to 40+. 
Then there is a TAVT to every vehicle you bring in or buy. 
We are getting as bad as the yanks on taxes. I guess to make the newcomers feel at home.


----------



## antharper (Mar 2, 2021)

sportsman94 said:


> Check out the ocmulgee river. Lots of pigs around there in central georgia


This is what I’d do if I wanted property that has hogs year round . But I’d also look for a club that had them , a lot of hunting clubs have very minimal hunting done outside of deer season


----------



## antharper (Mar 2, 2021)

To answer your question everywhere doesn’t have hogs . I live in Troup co and I’m in the woods a lot and have never seen one here. Have heard of a couple people that have but we don’t have a population big enough to hunt


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 3, 2021)

There are pigs in the mountains too....I’d find some land in the National forest as you mentioned. North Ga is beautiful and there are pigs there too. No gators, less snakes, more bears and plenty of pigs. Did I mention how beautiful it is?


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 3, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> What do pigs have to do with insurance, you almost never see one hit on the road?



He's most likely referring to crop damage. That would be my thought at least.


----------



## munchie3409 (Mar 3, 2021)

How are vehicles taxed.  Here in PA, we pay to have our vehicles annual inspection and an emmissions test.  The registration per vehicle is $36 per vehicle, providing you don't have a heavy vehicle.  I heard that some states tax each vehicle based on the value of each vehicle, so I'm hoping GA isn't like that as we currently own three vehicles.



ucfireman said:


> Good luck, So many folks moving to Ga and the SE the areas that were sparsely populated are not now and getting more populated every day.
> 
> As for taxes. States sales tax is 4% I believe. All counties have their own and most cities do too. You can count on 7%  or more in all counties but Gwinnett (for now).
> Food is taxed at 2.5% I believe.
> ...


----------



## sleepr71 (Mar 3, 2021)

NO...hogs are not everywhere. They are nomadic & go where the food is...until they wipe it out...leaving little,to none for the Deer & Turkey. Middle,to South GA(on a River) is what you are looking for. Pretty miserable living there in the Summer time due to the bugs,snakes,gators,etc. Spring floods are also a very real possibility & danger. Better build on the highest part & then on stilts ?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 3, 2021)

munchie3409 said:


> How are vehicles taxed.  Here in PA, we pay to have our vehicles annual inspection and an emmissions test.  The registration per vehicle is $36 per vehicle, providing you don't have a heavy vehicle.  I heard that some states tax each vehicle based on the value of each vehicle, so I'm hoping GA isn't like that as we currently own three vehicles.



You will have to pay a tag fee of $20, a title fee of $18 and a one-time ad valorem (6.5% of the vehicles value) for each of your vehicles.  It's going to hurt pretty bad with 3 vehicles depending on their value.  You can calculate what the tax will be at the second link below.

https://dor.georgia.gov/transfer-title-and-license-plate-another-state-or-country
https://eservices.drives.ga.gov/_/

After that, you just pay an annual tag fee around $10 to $20.


----------



## Son (Mar 3, 2021)

My largest so far, 340 pound bar. Early Co. Ga. Never know what a hog will do. This one came at me from a thicket. He broke a stick, I turned and dropped him at ten yards. Never knew he was there. I was slipping on to an area to deer hunt.


----------



## across the river (Mar 3, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I'm curious about these hog population estimates, I've never seen DNR publish a population estimate on pigs.  What do pigs have to do with insurance, you almost never see one hit on the road?


That is because there isn’t one.  Half of the “facts and statistics” on here originated in the head of the person who stated them.


----------



## Todd E (Mar 3, 2021)

I have seen pigs, that have been by hit by vehicles, on numerous occasions.


----------



## Peytonemma (Mar 4, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I'm curious about these hog population estimates, I've never seen DNR publish a population estimate on pigs.  What do pigs have to do with insurance, you almost never see one hit on the road?


dnr does in fact put out population estimates and s easy to find in fact they say it’s around 100,000. You do realize that there is more than car insurance right? Such as the insurance a farmer has on his crops and land and homeowners insurance for an hoa and also businesses insurance such as a golf course etc.


----------



## Peytonemma (Mar 4, 2021)

across the river said:


> That is because there isn’t one.  Half of the “facts and statistics” on here originated in the head of the person who stated them.



Exactly. Like saying there isn’t one when in fact a quick google search says otherwise


----------



## across the river (Mar 4, 2021)

Peytonemma said:


> dnr does in fact put out population estimates and s easy to find in fact they say it’s around 100,000. You do realize that there is more than car insurance right? Such as the insurance a farmer has on his crops and land and homeowners insurance for an hoa and also businesses insurance such as a golf course etc.





Peytonemma said:


> Exactly. Like saying there isn’t one when in fact a quick google search says otherwise



So post the link.   The man you were responding to is a biologist for the Georgia DNR. He says he has never seen them, and you apparently have, so post them up for all of us to see.

Ad the information as well about the "insurance agenda" to inflate wild hog numbers he was speaking about, and explain why that would make a difference in any way to the DNR or be beneficial for them to "inflate" them.   Wild pigs are invasive, there is no season, there is no limit, etc.....  What would "inflating the numbers " have to do with anything regarding the DNR or wild pigs, armadillo, pigeons, or any other invasive species?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 4, 2021)

Peytonemma said:


> dnr does in fact put out population estimates and s easy to find in fact they say it’s around 100,000. You do realize that there is more than car insurance right? Such as the insurance a farmer has on his crops and land and homeowners insurance for an hoa and also businesses insurance such as a golf course etc.



Crop insurance usually doesn't get filed for deer or hog damage as the crop usually has to be declared a total loss.  I've been working with deer and hogs in DNR on a statewide level for 15 years and this idea that things are being run by insurance companies is ludicrous.  Sure they want there to be fewer deer and hogs, but they aren't orchestrating some big conspiracy within DNR as some seem to think.  I struggle to see how DNR would benefit in any way from inflating hog numbers anyway.

With that said, I've always been an open book on the forum so I'm happy to answer any questions you have.  Not trying to get down on you at all, just makes me chuckle when I see stuff like that since I would have to be at the heart of the conspiracy for it to be true (and I'm not).


----------



## Sixes (Mar 4, 2021)

Look at Macon from a center point and you should find hogs in a 60-75 mile circle all the way around, with more to the south and east.

The further north, the less chance of hogs until you hit some mountainous ares, but the population still isn't like middle/south GA.

Unless you are one of the few that really love hogs, you will get sick of the destruction that they cause and at some point want them all dead and not on your property.


----------



## sleepr71 (Mar 4, 2021)

100% agree ^^^. I’ll only add that SW GA is ate up with them also. Probably worse than any area due to row crop farming. Cant imagine how much they cost farmers down there!


----------



## stonecreek (Mar 5, 2021)

Locally in the SW portion of state hogs are pretty prevalent as it relates to agriculture areas.


----------



## Para Bellum (Mar 5, 2021)

Buy property in Taliaferro Co. along the Little River corridor.  You’ll have plenty of hogs as long as you put the corn to em.


----------



## bany (Mar 6, 2021)

these guys aren’t steering you wrong. the place I know in Alabama is isolated, by a river, prone to flooding and, mostly forested. Pigs galore. If that helps your Ga search.
Also Georgia certainly knows how to tax these days. Especially if there is growth around, ie schools etc.
As vehicles go, it may differ but there’s a $20 tag fee and annual ad valorum that drops with age or value. An 08 mountaineer was $65 total this year plus $25 emission test, Forsyth co.


----------



## trial&error (Mar 8, 2021)

Though hogs are everywhere they are almost never where i am on any particular day.


----------



## b rad (Mar 25, 2021)

munchie3409 said:


> I don't want to live near a large city like Atlanta.  I'm trying to move away from large populations.
> 
> Having land that borders State/National land would be nice, but I know a lot of people that want the same thing, so that probably won't happen.



The same people that want to border public land are the ones always complaining and putting up signs like they own the place. Hogs are everywhere just stay hr half away from atl


----------



## dang (Mar 31, 2021)

munchie3409 said:


> How are vehicles taxed.  Here in PA, we pay to have our vehicles annual inspection and an emmissions test.  The registration per vehicle is $36 per vehicle, providing you don't have a heavy vehicle.  I heard that some states tax each vehicle based on the value of each vehicle, so I'm hoping GA isn't like that as we currently own three vehicles.


Look up Ad Valorum tax. Basically figure on a one time up front 7% of the current value of your vehicle fee in order to transfer your tags to GA. After that it’s like 20 bucks a year for emissions to renew your registration.


----------



## dang (Mar 31, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> Crop insurance usually doesn't get filed for deer or hog damage as the crop usually has to be declared a total loss.  I've been working with deer and hogs in DNR on a statewide level for 15 years and this idea that things are being run by insurance companies is ludicrous.  Sure they want there to be fewer deer and hogs, but they aren't orchestrating some big conspiracy within DNR as some seem to think.  I struggle to see how DNR would benefit in any way from inflating hog numbers anyway.
> 
> With that said, I've always been an open book on the forum so I'm happy to answer any questions you have.  Not trying to get down on you at all, just makes me chuckle when I see stuff like that since I would have to be at the heart of the conspiracy for it to be true (and I'm not).


Charlie is the man! ?


----------



## Howard Roark (Mar 31, 2021)

munchie3409 said:


> Since I am looking to move to GA in say 16 months, I'm starting to do my research.  My primary hunting would involve hunting pigs, so my question is...are pigs concentrated in certain areas in GA, or can pigs be found throughout the state?
> 
> I want to buy land where I can actually hunt the pigs on the property that I buy, so I need to narrow down my search as to where we'd want to live in GA.  Can you guys give me some counties to research.  Are people hunting the pigs from public land and hunting clubs, or do you guys hunt on your own property?




Yes

If we made wild hogs extinct it wouldn’t bother me. They are an invasive species


----------



## jhanie79 (Apr 3, 2021)

I did my part today.....


----------



## Son (Apr 3, 2021)

Can remember, back when hogs were few, seems there were more people wanting to hog hunt. Now that areas of Georgia is infested with them, Less people want to fool with em. I've killed many over the last couple years. Butchered some, gave some to folks who wanted em. And had to do away with many because couldn't find anyone to take them. And with leased land, not allowed to let non members of the club come hunt the darn things. Here are photo's of a few of them


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 4, 2021)

The most hogs I have ever seen in my life was in Wilcox County along the Ocmulgee just north of Abbeville.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 20, 2021)

We had 450 acres in Warren county that was absolutely loaded up with hogs. I had 60 different hogs coming onto that property during the summer. 

I figured we would kill a half a dozen or so that year at least. 

We killed 2 during archery season. lol 

Never seen then during the rifle season at all. 

We had less pressure on our club that the surrounding clubs so I never could figure out why they didn't stay at our club. We had food/cover/water. But they vacated the place.


----------



## Son (Apr 21, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> We had 450 acres in Warren county that was absolutely loaded up with hogs. I had 60 different hogs coming onto that property during the summer.
> 
> I figured we would kill a half a dozen or so that year at least.
> 
> ...




When you find out why the hogs left. Let me know the secret.


----------



## Blackston (Apr 21, 2021)

Son said:


> When you find out why the hogs left. Let me know the secret.


 Temik ( I’m just kidding y’all don’t crucify me )


----------



## across the river (Apr 21, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> We had 450 acres in Warren county that was absolutely loaded up with hogs. I had 60 different hogs coming onto that property during the summer.
> 
> I figured we would kill a half a dozen or so that year at least.
> 
> ...


 
In my experience, unless you are in an area that they are just everywhere, like along the coast or along a major river corridor, etc.... they move a lot.  I’ve had them move in for a while to feed on something specific a while and them move not to be seen again for a while.  You can travel not all that far to buddy of mines place that is right on the river, and they can’t get rid of them.  I think in large part they are moving on both places, he just get replenished immediately because they are constantly traveling along that river.


----------



## sleepr71 (Apr 21, 2021)

Yep..property along River & big creek corridors..are going to have hogs. Even plain old wet weather areas that hold water in the Summer.


----------



## frankwright (Apr 22, 2021)

I agree, the land I hunt in Talbot always has pigs. We don't bait during deer season (Club Rule) or Turkey Season yet the pigs are always there.
I think it is due to lots of creeks,cover and food plots.
But like someone said, they always seem to be on another trail cam than where I am.
Maybe I will get a drone and sit on the camper porch and scout hogs!


----------

